# Solved: 16 bit MS-DOS Subsystem Error



## FunLovnRu2 (Nov 26, 2004)

I am running XP Home Edition, SP2 on a P4 2.50GHz & 256 MB of RAM.

I recently started getting the following error when I try to open a game that has played fine on my computer since day one & I also got it while trying to install a program:

16 bit MS-DOS Subsystem (in title bar)

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\AUTOEXEC.NT. The system file is not suitable for 
running MS-DOS and Microsoft Windows applications. Choose 'Close' to
terminate the application.

I went to the Microsoft Knowledge Base & found the error here: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;324767.

I'm not an expert on computers but I follow directions well... provided they are given so they CAN be followed! The first sentence in the 'Resolution' section had me stumped! Insert WHAT CD? 

Further down in the 'Resolution' section it says I may need my XP CD. What if I only have the 'Recovery Tools' & the 'System Recovery' CD's from HP? Will these work? Do I have to reformat? I tried doing a 'System Restore' to an earlier date which didn't resolve the problem.

I guess maybe I need someone to hold my hand or maybe I need translation into more simplified terms?! LOL! 

Can anyone help?

Thank you,


----------



## PinkPanther8 (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi Fun Lovin

This problem is easy to solve

Go to Start>Search>Search for Files and Folders

Run a search for AUTOEXEC.NT

Right Click on it-- Copy it-- Do not cut it

Run a search to find your System32 folder

Paste the AUTOEXEC.NT file into your System32 folder

That should fix the problem


----------

